# HANGZHOU | Excellence Times Square Towers | 280m | 70 fl | 264m | 66 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer: Excellence Group

http://newhouse.hz.soufun.com/2011-06-30/5332617_7.htm
http://news.msn.soufun.com/2011-06-30/5332617_7.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By wenlong


----------



## Divineator (Aug 10, 2011)

I dont like the design even though blue is my favourite cladding color, any more renders?

Its nice to see more skyscrapers booming up in HZ.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Excellence Times Square Towers | 280m + 264 m | 70F + 66f*

* Excellence Times Square Towers | 280m + 264 m | 70F + 66f * *prep*

by junven and 847 003 960


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by junven


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by ash1125


----------



## log0008 (Dec 5, 2014)

New render - also to update the thread considering everything is broken


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 decent box designs.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 老马2世


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by junven008


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-08 by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*2x240m*

by holy01

*2019.4.10 *


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*4.22*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*2X240m*









by holy01

*5.11*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by asleepcat


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

germanicboy said:


> Hangzhou is building like crazy! Its skyline will be awesome when all projects are completed (actually it is already)


Unfortunately a lot of the projects are located very far away from one another...


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

绿城卓越·傲璇城


绿城卓越·傲璇城 - 720云VR全景制作网




720yun.com





Yes, this is lonely, but most 200+ are located close to greenland. The other cluster is on the other side of the river. And the west part of the city build new cluster. Yes you are right.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01 2021.4.4 



























































*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 陌生城池 on 25th May 2021 








240mx2 according to gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like massive buildings


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-02 by bluehalo


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks like a castle


----------



## mark198307 (Mar 29, 2021)

720YUN 绿城卓越·傲璇城


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-22 by 瘟神


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-29 by 陌生城池


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-11 by sltjyz13


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
has excellence times square been inspirated in tokyo metropolitan government building? 
















Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-08 by holy01


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-02 via 847003960


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @Victhor, please, updates


----------

